# Krillin vs Aizen



## iGoku (Aug 20, 2011)

full knowledge for both
this is Shinigami Aizen

Krillin from DBZ and Aizen from Bleach


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2011)

Krillin blitzes.

Wow what a thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 20, 2011)

First of all, wrong forum

Second of all, stomp thread


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2011)

Krillin throws a rock at him


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2011)

Replace Goku with Aizen 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpHeodMmXzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 20, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Krillin throws a rock at him


i      lol'd.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 20, 2011)

manga/anime battle dome
 krillin would beat his ass.


----------



## Text (Aug 20, 2011)

Krillin blast the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to hell.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> First of all, wrong forum
> 
> Second of all, stomp thread



This. 

End thread.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 20, 2011)

Is it time for +1's yet?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes it is. :ho


----------



## Engix (Aug 20, 2011)

Im ready


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Start!


----------



## zer0light (Aug 20, 2011)

ib4lock lolz aizen gets stomped


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 20, 2011)

Aizen deserves this.

Good job Krillin for not being useless for once (even though I still find you comical anyway).


----------



## hammer (Aug 20, 2011)

yamcha vs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ichigo go go go:ho


----------



## Engix (Aug 20, 2011)

hammer said:


> yamcha vs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ichigo go go go:ho



 Are we going there?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Replace Goku with Aizen
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpHeodMmXzM[/YOUTUBE]



  



Anyway, Krillin kills Aizen. Then Krillin takes off his face to reveal that he was actually Aizen. The Aizen he killed was Krillin, who had been brainwashed since birth to believe that he was Aizen.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 20, 2011)

hammer said:


> yamcha vs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ichigo go go go:ho



One of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), one isn't. You tell me who wins.


----------



## Alita (Aug 20, 2011)

Krillen kills aizen then solos the rest of his shitty verse.


----------



## flybyshooter (Aug 20, 2011)

lol my first +1
Oh and Krillin could take this blindfolded while only using one finger.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Krillin throws a rock at him


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2011)

Fucking loled.


----------



## Risyth (Aug 20, 2011)

We're underestimating Aizen here.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 20, 2011)

No, we are not.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2011)

Risyth said:


> We're underestimating Aizen here.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 20, 2011)

Tactimon solos +1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja3PS83Hhf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Risyth said:


> We're underestimating Aizen here.



Raditz can solo the HST....

What the hell do you think happens here?


----------



## Risyth (Aug 20, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Raditz can solo the HST....
> 
> What the hell do you think happens here?



Kid Gohan wins.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 20, 2011)

krillin kills the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2011)

Catherine solos.


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 20, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> One of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), one isn't. You tell me who wins.



TrickyLevel7N00b..................................................................................................... WAIT A MINUTE  aren't they both ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Aug 21, 2011)

Krillin stomps.
+1


----------



## Francesco. (Aug 21, 2011)

Krillin wins becuase is a better character.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

I forgot to vote in the poll.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol I also forgot to vote... Krillin might need it


----------



## Twinsen (Aug 21, 2011)

This place is starting to turn into the Outskirts Trolling Dome.

Then again, I'm pretty sure most "trolls" are just _that_ stupid.


----------



## iGoku (Aug 21, 2011)

Who the hell voted for Aizen


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2011)

Apparently someone had pity for Aizen.....two people did.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 21, 2011)

Replace Krilin with Yajirobe or Mr. Satan and we'll have a fair fight.


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 21, 2011)

krillin is moses son


----------



## AkatsukiChaan (Aug 21, 2011)

krillin probably is around 100 times faster than aizen. Its dbz.


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 21, 2011)

AkatsukiChaan said:


> krillin probably is around 100 times faster than aizen. Its dbz.



krillin is a dumb ass


----------



## hammer (Aug 21, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Replace Krilin with Yajirobe or Mr. Satan and we'll have a fair fight.



satan tanks hits from buu


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 21, 2011)

Why no lock? This has been open for at least a day now.


----------



## blademan9999 (Aug 21, 2011)

If it's Beginning of DBZ Krillin that Aizen can probably win, otherwise...


----------

